# Who can build me 8 -10 custom lights?



## hokoman (Oct 11, 2013)

I have been doing a ton of searches but can't find a nice custom key ring flashlight that I would be able to give to our wedding party. A perfect size would be the aeon and if endeavor was still making them, or some of the lummi lights but that guy has gone Mia. Any ideas? I would like to stick with either a cr2 or 123 size. Would like to keep it under $200 each.


----------



## archimedes (Oct 11, 2013)

If AAA would be an acceptable alternative, I think that McGizmo Sapphires are still available ....

Photon Fanatic also had the Tasklight II (CR2), but I don't know if those are still in production and/or enough left to fill a large order.

If they can be "semi-custom", Peak Logan is available in CR123 size, with a wide variety of options


----------



## hokoman (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks Archimedes. Didn't know the sapphires were still available. I looked into the petite killers from Fred, but he's out.


----------

